# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم منتجات Octopus/Octoplus تحديثات :  Octoplus / Octopus Shell Software v.1.1.9

## Shamseldeen Victory

31.03.17  *Octoplus / Octopus Shell Software v.1.1.9 Release Notes:*  Added smart-card latest firmware compatibility Minor fixes*Download* *I* *I* *I* *V*  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]

----------


## mohamed73

_مشكور عالمتابعة حبيبي_

----------

